# lâcher/jeter en pâture



## julas2002

Hola a todos, 
estoy traduciendo un artículo divulgativo y me ha aparecido esta expresión francesa. Os pongo el contexto:
"Pour ce deuxième cahier, nous avons lâché le mot « trace » en pâture, et on ne sera donc pas déçu du voyage"

Los de los cuardernos se trata de una revista on-line que publica "cuadernos" mensuales en los que hace una pregunta a varios artistas y todos tienen que responder, por eso, el tema de este segundo cuaderno girará entorno a la palabra "huella".

Gracias de antemano
Julia


----------



## fideliodebeethoven

Hola,

El primer sentido de "pâture" es pasto y de manera más fam. ,tiene el sentido de comida.
Aquí se trata del sentido figurado donner en pâture es entregar.
@+


----------



## julas2002

Claro, lo del sentido figurado sin duda.

Pero al utilizar lâcher creo que aporta mucho más sentido, ¿o me equivoco?

Algo así como: lanzar la palabra "huella" al ruedo?

Desde luego en este segundo cuaderno entregamos la palabra huella no puede ser la traducción correcta.

Gracias de todas formas, ¿alguna otra idea?
Julia


----------



## fragnol123

Hola Julas2002, estoy de acuerdo con tu interpretación. 

Según el _Trésor de la langue française_ : "Abandonner, livrer à l'action de quelqu'un ou quelque chose"

Yo lo traduciría como _abandonar_ a alguien (o a algo) _a su suerte_. O quizá : ¿_lanzado al aire_? Espera otras opciones.

Un saludo.


----------



## Tina.Irun

Yo también había pensado en  "lanzar al aire...
pero me gusta más: *lanzar al ruedo la palabra "huella*". 
Trasmite mejor la idea de "pâture".


----------



## julas2002

¿Qué os parece poner sobre la mesa?


----------



## fragnol123

Es una traducción válida, pero, como dice Tina, _lanzar al ruedo_ recoger mejor la idea de _lâcher en pâture_.


----------



## elisaf

*Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos*​
Bonsoir à tous,
Je viens de lire sur un journal un article sur la colère du syndicat avec le présidente et j´ai trouvé cette expression.
La phrase : « Plutôt que de jeter une nouvelle fois les fonctionnaires *en pâture à l'opinion* en les désignant comme d'insupportables budgétivores… »
Serait-il laisser les enseignants à l´évaluation plus crue du public?

Pour mieux comprendre le contexte, j´ajoute le lien sur Internet : http://tempsreel.nouvelobs.com/actu...pres_des_propos_de_sarkozy.html?idfx=RSS_notr
Merci de votre aide.


----------



## Tina.Irun

Puedes traducirlo por: *lanzar al ruedo de la opinión *o *tirar al ruedo.*
 Ejemplo:
_"Cuando ustedes reúnan estas condiciones se podrán *lanzar al ruedo de la opinión*, mientras tanto no pasaran de ser políticamente ineptos *..."*_

Tengo curiosidad por conocer cómo vas a traducir: "*budgétivores*".


----------



## elisaf

Bonjour Tina!
Intento....
"Insufribles devoradores del presupuesto"?
Reitero, era un intento.
Saludos.


----------



## Tina.Irun

> elisaf said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bonjour Tina!
> Intento...."Insufribles devoradores del presupuesto"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hola elisaf:
> Me parece bien.
> ¿Podría ser: ¿insufribles devoradores de presupuesto o ... del presupuesto del Estado?
Click to expand...


----------



## Naphta

¿Y cómo se traduciría "jeter en pâture" en el siguiente contexto?

"Hier, la défense a tenté d’étayer l’idée que l’accusé a été jeté en «pâture» pour protéger le vrai tueur."

Un saludo,
J.


----------



## Tina.Irun

> =Naphta;6648544]¿Y cómo se traduciría "jeter en pâture" en el siguiente contexto?
> "Hier, la défense a tenté d’étayer l’idée que l’accusé a été jeté en «pâture» pour protéger le vrai tueur."


Hola:
Aquí, se podría decir: "ha sido sacrificado" 
pero espera otras opinions a ver si hay una expresión con "tirar, arrojar..."


----------



## swift

Buenas tardes:

"Echar al foso de leones", "echar a los lobos", "echar a la manada de lobos"...

La frase que nos da Naphta me hace pensar en un chivo expiatorio.

Saludos,


swift


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Otra más: echar a alguien de carnaza
http://buscon.rae.es/draeI/SrvltConsulta?TIPO_BUS=3&LEMA=carnaza

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## swift

Gévy said:


> Otra más: echar a alguien de carnaza



Perfecta.


----------



## jifgif

swift said:


> Buenas tardes:
> 
> "Echar al foso de leones", "echar a los lobos", "echar a la manada de lobos"...
> 
> La frase que nos da Naphta me hace pensar en un chivo expiatorio.
> 
> Saludos,
> 
> 
> swift



La expresión más comúnmente utilizada en España (no sé si en otros países de habla hispánica) para lo que quiere decir esa frase es simplemente "echar a los leones".
"Echar a alguien de carnaza" no existe como expresión usual en español. Una cosa es que se comprenda su sentido, pero pienso que si hay una expresión hecha que además conlleva la idea de "ofrecer en sacrificio" como es la de echar alguien a los leones, en la que se sobreentiende que además ese alguien es inocente, no veo la necesidad de crear frases poco naturales.

Saludos.


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

¿Ofrecer o servir en bandeja...?


----------

